# Training treats



## zphantom (Jan 4, 2009)

What do you guys use for training treats?

We are currently using "Train Me" training treats, they are in a red and blue bag. They are the smallest thing I can find. The problem is they are still too big to train things like "heel", I have been cutting them or breaking them apart, but I find that I waste a lot of time doing that, or I miss the proper time to reward my dog because I am breaking up a treat.

I have seen people use cat food, cause it is small, but I fear that will not be good for my dog.

I want something tiny and good, so that my dog wants them but doesn't get a large treat.

By the way, we want to avoid people food (e.g., cheese, hot dog, etc.)

Thanks.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I know you said you want to avoid people food... but...

We get rotisserie chickens... cut the meat up in small pieces and put that into bags. They absolutely LOVE it. Plus, it's chicken... so... it's safe.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Zuke's are pretty small.

Also, what I did while clicker training (involves a LOT of treats) was just feed Tysen his dinner. Each click got a piece of kibble. We were able to get in TONS of repetitions and didn't have to worry about treats.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

The electric fence trainer used Cherrios and Miss Happy enjoyed them. Another treat is Charlie Bears which are small but they are 3 calories each.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I use Old Mother Hubbard Bits. They come in different flavors and my dogs love them I usually buy them in a 20# box from pet food direct but I know you can get them at Petsmart. You can see them here:
http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/...m_sp=search-old mother hubbard-1846-groupName

I use the meaties also they are a little bigger. You can see them here:
http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/...m_sp=search-old mother hubbard-1856-groupName


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Natural Balance roll cut up into tiny bits.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

We use Natural Balance too...and freeze dried chicken and liver.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We use baby carrots...they`re sweet and the puppies love them....they`re healthy too!!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I buy Wellness Puppy treats and quarter them. They're soft and easy to cut. Hank loves them.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I break up Iams biscuits. I also use cut up steak, chicken, and hamburger in very small pieces. It all works.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I use lots of different things! 

low value......his kibble. (He still will work for this at home.)

higher value....string cheese cut into tiny bits, turkey hotdogs, Natural Balance rolls cut into bits, chicken, steak, Buddy Bisquits..soft and chewy bites. Basically a variety!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

We used to use Charlie Bears before we found out Brady is allergic to wheat and eggs. They have only 3 calories per treat. Now I make a mix of his kibble plus cookies he can eat broken up into kibble-sized pieces.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Zuke's minis are the only training treat that I don't cut up. The rest of them I cut up into tiny bits. I usually cut up a bunch of different treats at one time and then store them in a tupperware container. That way I can grab a handful of pre-mixed, pre-cut treats. If I'm doing chicken or cheese, I cut them into tiny bits and keep them in a zip-loc in the fridge.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

for heeling, the key is soft...the majority of competitive obedience people i know use string cheese, party sausages, chicken, etc. cut up.

I've used bil-jac, puperonis, and natural balance rolls all cut up... it doesn't really matter as long as it is small and soft.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Willow52 said:


> I buy Wellness Puppy treats and quarter them. They're soft and easy to cut. Hank loves them.


We use the Wellness treats also, both puppy and the regular ones. We cut them up very small. I cut the puppy ones in about 6 pieces and the bigger ones in 9.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber's usual training treats are chicken weiners, his kibble, mozza cheese strings.
When we are learning something new, I use "high end" treats that I know he will do anything for - chicken, pieces of beef - and they aren't very big pieces!!! They don't have to be.

I also bake canned dog food for a "high end treat". I just slice the dog food in pieces about 1/4" thick and bake it either in the oven or on the BBQ.
FYI, I have 2 separate baking sheets that are used for nothing else :yuck:

I buy a good quality canned dog food like Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul or Wellness brand. 
Word of advice though - I baked the Wellness Whitefish and Sweet Potato and my house smelled like fish for 3 days!!! :doh:


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

I use dried beef lung. sounds kinda gross, but since Chloe does not have a high food drive, I had to try a bunch of stuff before I found anything that she would work for. I also sometimes cook up a poached chicken breast for her, when we are working the "important stuff" like "instant recall" and down-stay for extended periods of time.

hope this helps.

L.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

we use nuggets, they like them as treats as well. Our trainer used microwaved hotdog chips. She cut thin slices and nuked them...they become crips discs. DOgs love them.


----------



## Salt n Pepper (Sep 3, 2009)

Some type of turkey hot dogs or chicken hot dogs would be great. They're soft so your pup doesn't have to focus on chewing all that much and can just focus on what you and the commands. I've tried hard crunchy treats and they just create to much of a hassle for Cody to chew and then he gets choked on them when I ask him to speak.


----------

